# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Como fazer um Chiller DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Como já acabei a montagem do meu novo sistema e vou tendo pouco que fazer resolvi voltar aos meus DIYs este vai ser o 1º de uns quantos que tenho na calha para o ano de 2008 ,todos para o meu aquario.

Vou fazer o meu Chiller apartir de uma maquina de imperial  :SbBiere5:  que me foi oferecida ,que ontem o meu amigo Ricardo Pimenta ( Obrigado :SbOk:   ) ajudou-me acarrega-la para a varanda ,é onde eu pretendo que fique para não me aquecer ainda mais a sala no Verão.

Com este DIY vou entrar numa area que desconheço por completo e por isso vou precisar da vossa ajuda desta vez.
Tenho pesquisado na net por alguns DIYs mas nada me convençeu ,se alguém tiver ai algumas ideias são todas bem vindas.


A minha ideia era de passar uma mangueira pela serpentina dando umas volta e uma bomba fazer com que a agua do aquario chegue até lá.
Problema é que a maquina vai ter que estar sempre a trabalhar só a bomba é que ligava ou desligava consoante a temperatura.
Mas ainda tenho muitas duvidas com esta ideia e gostava de ouvir outras ideias antes de por as mãos na massa. :Admirado:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Rogério  :Olá:  

Em primeiro lugar é preciso saber que potencia tem essa máquina das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  e depois se calhar uma boa opção era desmanchar isso tudo e... fazer um sistema a sério!!! tenho a certeza que a tua mulher vai concordar comigo porque fica com mais espaço na varanda  :SbOk5:  
Vê lá se descobres a potencia disso para ver se vale a pena começar e diz qualquer coisa.

Um abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Força com isso, Rogério.

O rei dos DIY está de volta. Salvé. :Pracima:   :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Rogério
Nem de propósito, há dois dias respondi neste tópico *Aquário biótipo da nossa costa* o melhor que pude justamente sobre hipóteses para fabricar um refrigerador (=Chiller) FVM _(=Faça Você Mesmo=Do It Your Self=DIY, só para quem possa não saber o que significam os acrónimos* FVM e DIY)_ e pesquisei como pude mas sempre na esperança que tu e até o Joaquim Galinhas que é entendido nestas coisas das "serpentinas para refrigerar" (pelo menos tenho a ideia de que é entendido no assunto), ou alguém que entenda do assunto, dissessem algo sobre o mesmo, sim porque no nosso fórum não é só a equipa RF de que tu eu fazemos parte que compete dar ideias, soluções, etc..., todos e cada um dentro dos seus conhecimentos, devem dar o que puderem...e assim tudo indica com este tópico que iremos ter isso mesmo, que se espera dê um aparelho maravilha para refrigerar, produto do engenho particular e trabalho de equipa :Pracima: 
Como escrevi, todos devem dar o que puderem dentro dos seus conhecimentos/limites ora assim dou aqui estes elos que talvez possam ajudar neste projecto...é pouco mas é de boa vontade e foi o que pude arranjar por enquanto, espero que não atrapalhe e que ajude.




> Chiller (interessante e imaginativo)
> 
> Refrigeradores (aqui podes perceber bem a dor de cabeça que é não ter refrigerador)
> 
> Refrigerador DIY económico (poderás trocar impressões com o Carlos Mota sobre a eficácia de tal geringonça)
> 
> DIY Chiller plans
> 
> Aqui têm elos para muitos FVM =Links para DIY
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: * Acrónimo = palavra formada pelas letras ou sílabas iniciais de várias outras palavras, e que se pronuncia sílaba a sílaba e não letra a letra (SIDA, laser, etc.);

(Do gr. ákron, «extremidade» +ónyma, «nome»)

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Pedro  :Olá:  

Primeiro vamos deixá-lo sofrer e destruir a maquineta toda  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e depois logo fazemos uma coisa barata e eficaz para a poça dele  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  como diz o Carrilho.
Eu já lhe tinha dito que o ajudava a fazer o chiller, mas o raio da máquina das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  nunca mais vinha, agora que já chegou vamos ver se serve para alguma coisa, mas penso a idéia inicial dele está um pouco longe do eu idealizo, pois ía ter um consumo muito alto para o mesmo efeito. Vamos ver a capacidade daquilo primeiro e depois se servir começamos a desmontar as peças e aproveitar as que derem.

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu por vezes vejo aqueles frigoríficos muito pequenos (só para algumas cervejas) e pergunte-me se não será possível fazer um...

Pensei em encher com um gel daqueles usados para plantas e uma serpentina no interior. A água seria bombeada por uma pequena bomba.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Eu por vezes vejo aqueles frigoríficos muito pequenos (só para algumas cervejas) e pergunte-me se não será possível fazer um...
> 
> Pensei em encher com um gel daqueles usados para plantas e uma serpentina no interior. A água seria bombeada por uma pequena bomba.


 :yb668:  dá, seria bom pois o consumo era muito baixo o que era bastante agradável para este vício mas ainda não estamos a esse nivel, pode ser que um dia...  :Admirado:  
Por enquanto esses frigobar´s de que falas só mesmo para umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  a consumir em frente aos aquários a apreciar o que temos lá dentro  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Primeiro vamos deixá-lo sofrer e destruir a maquineta toda


 :Olá: Viva
Então para ajudar o Rogério a partir a maquineta toda aqui vai mais informação técnica :yb665: 

entras aqui 

http://saltaquarium.about.com/mlibrary.htm 

e daqui entras aqui

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/dyi...lans_Index.htm 

depois entras aqui

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/diy...ller_Plans.htm

e depois é só começar a partir tudo...segundo os planos é claro :SbOk2:  e lembra-te que o material tem sempre razão...e se resistir... :SbOk2: uma boa martelada e fica resolvido :SbSourire2: 
Caso te perguntes porque não te dei só o último endereço de sitio na teia (=web site adress), é porque no percurso tem muita coisa para partir...quero dizer construir, aprender, muita outra informação que servirá para outras finalidades e assim fica já aqui para que quem o quiser, é um índice de consulta da About.com relacionado com aquários
*DIY Chiller Plans Submitted by: Don Carner*


Dehumidifier Based DIY Chiller Plans (este aqui é mais sofisticado porque até permutadores de calor em Titânio leva...serão mais quatro marteladas...compra um bom martelo :yb665:  :SbSourire2: )

Vou procurar mais e entretanto se tiveres dificuldade com o Inglês diz/escreve que eu resolvo...sem martelo :yb624: ...tem dias :EEK!:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva :Olá:  

Ainda que não conheço esta tal máquineta, vejo que talvez seja prutente verificar se o trabalho que dará seja compesador.

Por aqui, no Brasil, muitos usam aqueles bedouros públicos, tem que se ter muita atenção para a serpentina, pois esta deverá ser envolta em algum material que não exporte metais para a água.

Terás muito trabalho, mas será compensador, caso, lógico, esta maquineta tenha potência suficiente para o que se destinará.

Feliz Ano Novo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Joaquim.

Estive aqui de volta da maquina mas não encontro nada que possa dar a potencia em Hp.
O amigo Carrilho é que não deve gostar muito de eu desmontar esta maquina vê lá as  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  que o rapaz vai perder naqueles meses de muito calor. :SbSourire2:   :yb624:  


Ricardo penso que a maquina não é assim tão fraca porque trabalhei no ramo da restauração durante 5 anos e o que sei é que podem trabalhar continuamente a refrescar  :SbBiere5:  durante muitas horas e as  :SbBiere5:   saiam sempre fresquinhas. :SbOk:  

Tenho um aquario com um grande volume penso que menos 1/4Hp não vou conseguir baixar muito ,mas se conseguir baixar 2º ou 3º durante as horas de maior calor já ficava contente.




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

tive a dar uma olhada numa maquina de um café e tambem nao tinha qualquer imformação sobre a maquina.
o que pude ver neste tipo de maquinas é que tem um funcionamento muito simples mas eficaz...
basicamente aquilo tem um corpo em inox, onde tem lá dentro uma especie aparelho redondo onde se vai acumular o gelo á volta, pois este se encontra submerço em agua.depois toda a agua vai tar fresquinha. o tubo era um de plastico, que se encontrava dentro da agua ás curvas...

parece-me ser um sistema muito eficaz... mas tambem me pareceu ser um pouco grande demais.....daí ser melhor o desmanchar, como já tinham dito...embora eu nao esteja a ver se é possivel fazer isso visto o proprio corpo em inox da maquina servir como uma especie de tamque...

pelo que vi, estas maquinas tem que estar sempre a trabalhar para manter a tal camada de gelo, a bomba que depois se tem que adaptar é que vai ter que tar ligada a um termostato....bombeando agua apenas quando a temperatura exceder um limite regulado por nós, e por isso a agua dentro da maquina tem de tar sempre fresca pronta para quando a bomba se ligar...

fiquem bem

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Rogério  :Olá:  

Então já começás-te a partir isso ou não? da maquineta que aí tens só vais aproveitar umas peças o resto podes deitar fora, ou... dar ao Carrilho, para ele fazer uma maquina de  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  novamente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  bom, vamos lá fazer a lista para a opção 1: compressor, condensador, termostato, evaporador, tanque e ventilador. Opção 2: compressor, condensador e ventilador. Agora depende da que escolheres, se a mais simples ou a mais complicada, claro que uma é mais eficiente que a outra, porém mais dificil de executar e custa mais uns  :SbRiche:  
Na opção 1 aproveitas quase tudo o que existe e fazes umas pequenas alterações ao serviço da máquina, começas por substituires todas as serpentinas por onde circula a cerveja e deixas apenas a de refrigeração para ganhares espaço dentro do tanque, depois compras tubo de plástico de 8 ou 10mm no máximo para baixa temperatura (a GF tem) e fazes uma serpentina dentro do tanque que vais ligar a uma bomba de circulação na tua sump. em seguida substituis o liquido do tanque por uma solução com água destilada e e 10% de anticongelante para evitar que possa ocorrer a congelação da água proveniente da sump caso a serpentina de plástico fique muito perto da serpentina de refrigeração do tanque. Outro promenor que deves ter em atenção é que vais ter de isolar os tubos desde a sump até ao tanque da máquina de refrigeração com armstrong (espuma) para evitares a perda de temperatura e a condensação pelo chão.
Esta é a forma mais barata e simples de fazeres um chiller caseiro rápidamente.
A opção 2:  :Admirado:  já pia mais fino  :yb624:  aproveitamos apenas o grupo frigorifico da máquina das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  da qual eu desconheço a potência e por isso ignoro se é suficiente para o teu aquário. Podes sempre verificar isso junto da chapa de caracteristicas do compressor. 
Assim sendo, vamos colocar esse grupo frigorifico a trabalhar á distancia (na varanda) depois levamos o nosso amigo freon pelos tubinhos de cobre  :Coradoeolhos:  até ao aquário e ligamos ao nosso permutador, o qual nos vai arrefecer directamente a água da sump e manter a temperatura desejada no verão. Simples  :SbOk5:  não é?
Ok, aqui temos também duas soluções, um permutador caseiro e um profissional, dado que estamos num fórum e o espirito é os DIY acessivéis vou descrever um que me pareçe fácil para a maioria dos colegas e que posteriormente vou colocar esquema de funcionamento para ser mais perceptivel. Por agora deixo apenas a idéia base, material necessário: 1 Jerrican pequeno de pereferencia com uma tampa larga (tipo barrica das azeitonas  :yb624:  ) 5lt de anti-congelante, 8 mt de tubo de cobre de 3/8, 2,6mt de tubo capilar, 3mt de tubo de cobre de 1/4, 1 filtro desumidificador de soldar 1/4 - capilar, 1 vareta de solda, algumas gramas de freon e habilidade para manusear um equipamento de soldadura  :Coradoeolhos:  
Com o tubo de cobre de 3/8 fazemos uma serpentina em espiral de modo a que esta entre pela abertura do jerrican, com um tamanho aproximado de dois terços da altura deste, na tampa fazemos dois furos para passar as duas pontas de tubo da serpentina as quais serão seladas com silicone depois de soldados o capilar e o tubo de aspiração que vão ligar ao grupo frigorifico, o jerrican é cheio com o anti-congelante e se necessário corrigido o seu nivel até cobrir por completo a serpentina (não encher totalmente) colocar o jerrican dentro da sump tendo em atenção para que este não fique em caso algum submersso totalmente a fim de se evitar o contacto do cobre com a água do aquário. Em seguida fazemos as ligações ao grupo frigorifico com os tubos e filtro desumidificador e carregamos de gas o sistema para que este fique pronto a funcionar.
Quem tiver possibilidade de gastar mais uns  :SbRiche:  pode sempre comprar um permutador em titânio e... dormir descansado durante uns tempos.
Rogério quando quiseres podemos começar a destruir isso, agora já acabei a minha iluminação DIY para o BUGATTI .

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  "Biba"
como está este projecto :SbQuestion2: ...enfiaste-lhe o martelo e ficou sem concerto possível :SbQuestion2:  ou preferiste deixar a maquineta como estava para o fim a que se destinava...cerveja fresquinha :SbQuestion2: ...o verão vem aí e a cerveja fresca é uma boa opção, mas manter o sistema à temperatura adequada é imperativo!!!...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva 
Acabei de encontrar o tópico que responde a parte das perguntas que coloquei *Vendo máquina de imperial* portanto não lhe meteste o martelo e refrescas a cerveja no frigorifico :yb665: ...OK...mas disseste que te surgiu 




> Como apareceu-me um outro negocio para a comprar de material para construir o meu *Chiller* *DIY*


Então conta lá, o que é que vais partir...quero dizer...transformar desta vez :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
*



*

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> -lista para a opção 1: compressor, condensador, termostato, evaporador, tanque e ventilador. 
> 
> Na opção 1 aproveitas quase tudo o que existe e fazes umas pequenas alterações ao serviço da máquina, começas por substituires todas as serpentinas por onde circula a cerveja e deixas apenas a de refrigeração para ganhares espaço dentro do tanque, depois compras tubo de plástico de 8 ou 10mm no máximo para baixa temperatura (a GF tem) e fazes uma serpentina dentro do tanque que vais ligar a uma bomba de circulação na tua sump. em seguida substituis o liquido do tanque por uma solução com água destilada e e 10% de anticongelante para evitar que possa ocorrer a congelação da água proveniente da sump caso a serpentina de plástico fique muito perto da serpentina de refrigeração do tanque. Outro promenor que deves ter em atenção é que vais ter de isolar os tubos desde a sump até ao tanque da máquina de refrigeração com armstrong (espuma) para evitares a perda de temperatura e a condensação pelo chão.
> Esta é a forma mais barata e simples de fazeres um chiller caseiro rápidamente.




Oi Pedro.

O negocio não se concretizou e por isso vou ter que desmontar a maquina de imperial é uma pena porque tirava-se umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  e dava jeito agora com este calor.
O Carrilho é que não deverá gostar da ideia porque já estava a contar de beber umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5: 


Devido ao grande calor que se tem vindo a sentir esta semana e só agora começou o Verão e para não me morrer mais corais vou ter mesmo que está semana transformar a maquineta das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   num chiller.



Vou optar pela  1º opção do Galinhas mas estava a pensar em usar uma bomba de 12v para levar a agua até ao chiller ,estive a ver e parece-me uma boa ideia já que gasta pouco e não me vai aquecer mais a agua ,mas estou na dúvida qual bombar usar entre estas 2. :Admirado:  

Marca: Niagara
Modelo: Submersível
Preço em Euros(IVA inc.): 29.12€
Caudal até 10L/min.
Elevação máxima de 9,75 m
Consumo máximo de 3 A.
Pressão máxima: 14 psi
Peso: 113 g
Voltagem: 12 V
Conexão: 3/8

OU

Marca: Amazon
Modelo: Submersível
Preço em Euros(IVA inc.): 76.16 €
Tensão: 11-14 VCC 
Corrente máx.: 4,5 A 
Elevação máx. : 11,2 m 
Peso : 500 g 
Conexão : 1/2`` 
Caudal até 18L/min.
Diâmetro 38 mm.
Comprimento 166 mm.
Pressão 1.0 bar.
Para água e gasóleo


Link: http://www.troquedeenergia.com/index...=1&b=0&m=0&p=0




Ps: Vou tentar arranjar uma maquina para tirar umas fotos como fiz a transformação para colocar aqui para mostrar melhor. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Rogério
Nem tudo se perde, ou seja, perde-se uma máquina de imperiais mas ganha-se um refrigerador, na realidade re-aproveita-se, o que é um ganho.
Uma vez que vais fazer uma experiência, ou seja, nunca construiste um refrigerador para aquários, a menos que algum membro entendido como por exemplo o Joaquim Galinhas explique ser melhor de outro modo, sugeria que comprasses a bomba mais barata que pelo que estive a ler é muito próxima nas prestações de desempenho da outra bomba que é mais cara e se por acaso não resultasse, gastarias substancialmente menos e sempre fica uma bomba que podes usar para outras finalidades ou até vender mais facilmente do que a bomba mais cara. Já agora corrige-me se estiver errado, essa bomba de 12V pode-se ligar à bateria de um carro e tranquilamente recolher água num ponto que não exceda os 9 metros e tal de coluna manométrica, por isso será outra possibilidade de uso caso não resultasse.


Conversor PSI / BAR

14 PSI = 0.965264 BAR portanto muito próximo de 1 BAR gerados pela outra bomba mais cara e uma coluna manométrica de 9,75m contra 11,2m e 10L/min contra 18L/min, parecem-me diferenças reduzidas para o fim a que se destina. Claro que se fosse para recolher água talvez justificasse mais pela coluna manométrica do que pela cubicagem por minuto. 




> Marca: Niagara
> Modelo: Submersível
> Preço em Euros(IVA inc.): 29.12€
> Caudal até 10L/min.
> Elevação máxima de 9,75 m
> Consumo máximo de 3 A.
> Pressão máxima: 14 psi
> Peso: 113 g
> Voltagem: 12 V
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: E Continuas a ter imperiais frescas...mas vindas do frigorífico :Big Grin:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> 14 PSI = 0.965264 BAR portanto muito próximo de 1 BAR gerados pela outra bomba mais cara e uma coluna manométrica de 9,75m contra 11,2m e 10L/min contra 18L/min, parecem-me diferenças reduzidas para o fim a que se destina. Claro que se fosse para recolher água talvez justificasse mais pela coluna manométrica do que pela cubicagem por minuto.




Oi Pedro.

A minha dúvida mesmo é se ela é capaz de fazer o trajecto ida e volta ,são 14m na horizontal + 20 a 25m dentro da maquina = 34 a 39m ,será que ela com tantos metros de mangueira continuará com 10L/min ou 600L/h. :Admirado:  
E será que 600L/h chega para arrefecer o aquario que reais deve ter uns 800L de agua. :Admirado:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

rogerio
tenho um refrigerador da rezun para 1500 litros e por experiencia uma bomba de 600 hora não dá para manter esses 800 litros arrefecidos com o chiller,imagino que com a maquina tambem não dará :Admirado:  

meti uma bomba de 1500 litros hora e funciona perfeitamente,agora não sei dizer se será a mesma coisa ou não :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Oi Pedro.
> 
> A minha dúvida mesmo é se ela é capaz de fazer o trajecto ida e volta ,são 14m na horizontal + 20 a 25m dentro da maquina = 34 a 39m ,será que ela com tantos metros de mangueira continuará com 10L/min ou 600L/h. 
> E será que 600L/h chega para arrefecer o aquario que reais deve ter uns 800L de agua. 
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


 :Olá: Viva Rogério
Quando escrevi




> _ 14 PSI = 0.965264 BAR portanto muito próximo de 1 BAR gerados pela outra bomba mais cara e uma coluna manométrica de 9,75m contra 11,2m e 10L/min contra 18L/min, parecem-me diferenças reduzidas para o fim a que se destina. Claro que se fosse para recolher água talvez justificasse mais pela coluna manométrica do que pela cubicagem por minuto._




não fazia ideia de que tivesse de vencer 34 a 39 metros de percurso, mesmo sendo na horizontal, sempre terá perdas que se vão reflectir no desempenho. Além disso 600L/h para um volume de 800L, parece-me que não chega mas só mesmo fazendo cálculos que francamente não domino. Encontrei este site que nos ensina a fazer os cálculos ou parte dos cálculos Arctica Titanium Aquarium Chiller Specs e mais este Chiller/evaporator Coils e mais este Aquarium Chiller e embora esteja tudo expresso em graus Farenheit, Galões Americanos (1 Galão=3.785 Litros) por minuto e MBTU que são unidades térmicas Inglesas multiplicadas por mil, etc... talvez se se conseguir "digerir" isto tudo se possa chegar a uma conclusão :JmdEffraye:  :JmdFou2:  :EEK!:  :SbEndormi2: .
Para já foi o que consegui e para já deu para perceber que pelo menos será necessário o equivalente 1/4 hp ou 3500 BTU para um aquário com cubicagem equivalente ao teu.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Rogério

Então sempre é desta que a maquineta das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  morre  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ou anida estás indeciso  :Admirado:  

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Rogério,

relativamente às bombas que propoes, devo dizer o seguinte:

A niagara não está feita para uso continuo (ao contrário da Amazon) e mais, essas bombas, se estiverem dentro de água aquecem. Apesar de serem de 12V, consomem um pouco...penso que o consumo da amazon (tenho 1) ronda os 30W (2A e pouco em funcionamento normal - depende do esforço a que está sujeita).

Relativamente ao caudal da bomba, posso informar-te que o chiller Teco TC15 aconselha um caudal entre os 500 e 3000 l/h, para máxima eficiência (eu tenho uma aquabee 2000).

----------


## Antonio_Mota

E a maquina de Imperial,ja era :yb620:  .Agora virou chiller.Amanhã vamos ver como se portou.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Antonio.

É verdade agora ja não é uma maquineta de  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  mas sim um chiller DIY e amanha será o teste final. :yb663:  
E sem a tua ajuda tinha sido tudo muito mais dificil ,obrigado. :Palmas:  

A transformação ficou por 100 sem contar com a bomba que essa ja tinha ,nada mau. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

A maquineta das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  resultou ,mas penso que seria mais bem aproveitada num sistema de 500 a 600L.
Consegui ter 27º dentro do aquario com as lampadas ligadas ,tive de ligar 3 ventoinhas para conseguir os 25º.


Dados: 28/06/2008 ( luzes desligadas )
Tempertura no extreor =38º 
Temperatura á saida da maquina =22º
Temperatura da agua dentro da maquina =19º
temperatura da agua dentro do aquario =25º



*Matérial utilizado na transformação:*
Tubo SERTO PE 12*9 50m =36€
Crivo rosca gas m BD PA 3/4 =0,84
Joelho SERTO PA 12/9 5,69€
União m SERTO PA 12/9- 1/2 =3,86€
Red curta m/f PVC 3/4- 1/2 =0,50€
Casquilho PVC 3/4 =0,41€
Valv esf +GF+ PVC 3/4 = 9,45€
Abraçadeiras SERTO PA 9-13 (*12) =3,02€
Calha 40:60 2m BR (*3) =23,85€
Tubo isolante polietileno revest 2m (*4) =2,04€
Fita isoladora preta =0,35€

                 TOTAL: 98,56€



Fotos  :SbSourire2:  está acabo do reporter responsavel o Antonio Mota.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Finalmente ,aqui ficam as fotos da maquina de imperial,que hoje ate dava bastabte jeito,mas agora virou chiller e ,pelo que vi,desempenha a contento asua função

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Pediram-me para dar uma pequena explicação como fiz este chiller DIY então aqui vai. :SbOk:  

1º-Fiz 2 buracos na parede de 14mm (era o que tinha).

2º-Coloquei o tubo desde da varanda até á sump (entrada de agua).

3º-Passei o tudo a começar por baixo pela parte de fora a volta da serpentida de inox que ja existia na maquina ,como ainda tinha muito tubo resolvi passar também pela parte de dentro.

4º-Isolei com tubo isolante polietileno (preto) o tubo que sai da maquina até a sump.

5º-Coloquei a calha na parede até ao movel do aquario ficando assim escondidos os 2 tubos.

6º-Fiz a ligação a bomba Eheim 62 (3400L/h) que percorre 50m de tubo com união m SERTO PA 12/9- 1/2 + redução curta m/f PVC 3/4- 1/2 + casquilho PVC 3/4  ,tendo  capacidade para suportar até 10 bares.

7º-Colocar um controlado de temperatura ATC-800 para ligar e desligar a bomba que alimenta a maquina.

8º-Colocar um controlador de temperatura na maquina para ela estar sempre com a temperatura desejada já que com o modulo que ela tras não consigo regula-lo a temperatura que eu desejo.(ainda falta fazer)


"Não morrem do mal morrem da cura" , hoje ao ligar o ATC-800 reparei que tinha o aquario a 22,5º. :SbSourire2:  




Nota: Fiz isto tudo com ajuda do companheiro  Antonio Mota ,obrigado. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António Vitor

A caixa da imperial está sempre com água tipo sump?
com a serpentina lá dentro?
5 estrelas e eficiente se for o caso...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Antonio.

Sim o tanque esta cheio com agua de osmose onde passa a serpentinha com agua que vem da sump.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, um projecto que penso fazer em breve...

Gostaria de perguntar o seguinte:


- Não podem colocar mais fotos? Assim maiores sff...

- Custo total e se possível das várias peças que usaram


OBrg  :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Filipe.

As fotos foram tiradas pelo Antonio e foi as que ele conseguio colocar aqui no forum ,mas ele estava a tentar colocar outras fotos em formato maior mas ficou doente é esperares que fique melhor.

O material utilizado e preços já estao aqui colocados não deves ter visto bem. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Rogério

Então agoras queres deixar os  :SbPoiss:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson6:  com frio, pareçe que isso funciona para os 1000lt apesar das tuas dúvidas.
Devias ter deixado a serpentina de plástico afastada da serpentina do sistema e também um espaço entre cada volta de tubo para uma melhor troca de temperaturas e maior rendimento.

Um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Rogério
> 
> Então agoras queres deixar os     com frio, pareçe que isso funciona para os 1000lt apesar das tuas dúvidas.
> Devias ter deixado a serpentina de plástico afastada da serpentina do sistema e também um espaço entre cada volta de tubo para uma melhor troca de temperaturas e maior rendimento.
> 
> Um abraço


Oi Joaquim.

Pois estava já muito frio dentro do aquario porque a temperatura baixou esta semana no exterior ,mas quando estava 38ºc esta dificil conseguir os 25ºc.

Deixei a serpentina de plastico afastada da serpentina do sistema ,basicamente esta quase como estava.

Não deixei espaço em cada volta de tubo na serpentina de plastico  porque não sabia dessa que melhora as trocas de temperatura.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António Vitor

Mas a água do aquário passa pelo chiller por uma serpentina de plástico?
convém ser mesmo fino...o plástico é bom isolante termico e perdes alguma eficiência.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Mas a água do aquário passa pelo chiller por uma serpentina de plástico?
> convém ser mesmo fino...o plástico é bom isolante termico e perdes alguma eficiência.


Oi Antonio.

Sim posso estar a ter alguma perda de eficiência mas estou a conseguir baixar a temperatura da agua do aquario nas horas de maior calor ,esse era o meu objectivo principal. :SbOk:  



O tubo da serpentina tem que ser fino ,se for mais grosso tens que gastar mais energia para arrefecer a agua.





Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------

